# Recomendarme un buen kit. ¿Qué tal es el SK-121 de 40w?



## FisionBoy (Nov 2, 2010)

Hola a todos,

Soy nuevo en el foro y me parece muy interesante. Yo de electrónica no sé mucho, mi hermano sí pero es de la vieja escuela y no se maneja con esto de Internet así que me ha pedido que le consulte cosas y aquí estoy. 

El caso es que hace ya muchos años hizo muchas cosas, entre ellas un amplificador en KIT de Sales-KIT, duró un montón y no era malo pero al final pues se averió y ahora quiere volver a montarlo pero esta vez en vez del KIT 25Wx25W quiere el de 40Wx40W. Lo he estado hablando con él y según me dijo y consulté vendría a salir todo lo necesario por unos 100€.

Esta es una de las etapas que componen el kit:







¿Qué opináis de dicho kit? ¿Es bueno a ese precio? ¿Hay otro amplificador mejor en ese precio aproximado? Él lo que quiere es montar algo como hobby como hacía hace años, pero ya de paso que sea algo bueno y qué mejor que consultar en este foro si hay algo para montar mejor por esos 100€ aprox. 

En fin, ya me contaréis algo, gracias a todos por leer.


----------



## CDZeta (Nov 2, 2010)

Fijate varios de los circuitos que hay en el foro. Armar uno me parece que le saldria mas barato, y aparte, no me gusto para nada la respuesta de ese Kit, es de 20HZ - 10KHZ ...


----------



## FisionBoy (Nov 3, 2010)

Los miraré. ¿Alguna recomendación de entre todos ellos por esos 100€ aprox.? Lo malo será imprimir la placa del circuito, eso no le gusta nada hacerlo, y si es una placa de doble cara, chungo... creo que había por ahí tiendas o usuarios que te las imprimía por un precio razonable, puede ser una solución a eso...


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 3, 2010)

FisionBoy dijo:


> Los miraré. ¿Alguna recomendación de entre todos ellos por esos 100€ aprox.? Lo malo será imprimir la placa del circuito, eso no le gusta nada hacerlo, y si es una placa de doble cara, chungo... creo que había por ahí tiendas o usuarios que te las imprimía por un precio razonable, puede ser una solución a eso...


 
Lo que podrias mirar es este! http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/sanyo/STK4172.pdf , es simple, entrega los 40w que busca tu hermano, y ya el chip es estereo, ahora en cuanto al PCB.....eso es otro tema, sino lo quiere hacer........pero si mira las ventajas economicas creo que es mas conveniente hacer este! 
Este es un circuito muy usado (donde me incluyo) por muchos foristas, incluso grandes marcas comerciales lo usan en sus minicomponentes!!

Info de como hacer un PCB , la hay a monones en este foro!

Espero que te ayude!!


----------



## FisionBoy (Nov 3, 2010)

Lo de los 40w no es que los busque, es que es el kit de SALES-KIT de mayor potencia que venden, pero si nos olvidamos de estos kits pues cuantos más W mejor siempre que tengan calidad de sonido, claro. Y el presupuesto total, pues esos +-100€, la caja la tiene y demás, así que sólo sería comprar componentes y tal.

¿Tú lo has hecho? ¿Hay hilo oficial de dicho ampli? Lo buscaré a ver si veo algo. La documentación que me pasas está en inglés, y él no se lleva muy bien con el inglés, ¿hay algo en español? Si no pues se lo tendré que traducir someramente.  Sobre lo del PCB, bueno, ya le comentaré a ver qué le parece la idea


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 3, 2010)

FisionBoy dijo:


> ¿Tú lo has hecho? ¿Hay hilo oficial de dicho ampli? Lo buscaré a ver si veo algo. La documentación que me pasas está en inglés, y él no se lleva muy bien con el inglés, ¿hay algo en español? Si no pues se lo tendré que traducir someramente. Sobre lo del PCB, bueno, ya le comentaré a ver qué le parece la idea


 
No leiste bien lo que te puse, si, lo hice, varias veces, y si lo buscas aca lo encontras, https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php

Y con la info que puse, los numeros lo entenderas, eso son los datos que mas importan!


----------



## FisionBoy (Nov 3, 2010)

Ok, gracias. Se lo comentaré a ver si se decide por alguno.


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 3, 2010)

FisionBoy dijo:


> Ok, gracias. Se lo comentaré a ver si se decide por alguno.


 

Dentro de la linea de STK podras encontrar mas chips y de mayor potencia tambien,  te paso un link donde buscar data de esos aparatitos! http://search.datasheetcatalog.net/key/STK

Saludos!


----------



## CDZeta (Nov 3, 2010)

Para mi estaria bien el Musikman de 130W o como te dijo pipa el STK4172 serviria, igual yo buscaria algo mas de 40W, con 60Wx2 estarias bien.


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 19, 2015)

Ya se que este tema es muy antiguo pero lo resucito para decir que yo monté este KIT comprado en una tienda de electrónica... y el resultado es soberbio. Me costó 20 € y te viene la placa y los componentes, tardé 1 hora y media en ensamblarlo.

Los datos de arriba son erróneos..., tengo el manual original de los años 70 y dice esto:

ETAPA POTENCIA AMPLIFICADOR 40 W

Tension trabajo: 60 - 75 Vcc
Consumo: 1A a 65 V
Impedancia de carga: 8 Ohm
Potencia eficaz: 44 W RMS a 65 V
Sensibilidad a 1 Khz: 400 mV pico a pico
Distorsión armónica a 40 W: 0,2 %
Distorsión de intermodulación: 0,8 % a 40 W
SNR: 78 dB (Ref a Po=50mW)
Respuesta de frecuencia: 20 Hz a 35 kHz +/- 1 dB


----------



## moncada (Sep 20, 2015)

Confirmo lo aportado por Andrxx: hay un error en la respuesta de frecuencia: son 35KHz y no 10. Sales Kit comercializaba para un mismo contenedor de amplificador estéreo (caja CAMP-1) tres potencias a elegir: 2x 10w (STK-014) 2x 25w y 2x 40w. Estas dos últimas eran similares eléctricamente, excepto por el circuito protector de sobrecargas en la versión de 40w, que de no quedar bien ajustado (necesario generador BF, osciloscopio y carga artificial) podía recortar las crestas antes de tiempo produciendo una distorsión brutal a potencias altas. 

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 20, 2015)

Hola.

Sí, tienen tiempo y desean compartir el contenido del manual del kit, sería bueno que lo publiquen.

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## jlitri (Oct 11, 2015)

buenas,si alguien necesita manual de sk sea de 15-25 o 40 watios se los puedo facilitar,saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 11, 2015)

Hola.

Publícalo cuando quieras.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jlitri (Oct 13, 2015)

Ver el archivo adjunto tamaÃ±o real.rar

esto es el intento de mandar un archivo rar,no se como va a salir


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 13, 2015)

jlitri dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 135709
> 
> esto es el intento de mandar un archivo rar,no se como va a salir



Se  ve bien.

Si lo pasas a archivo .PDF no hace falta comprimirlo.


----------



## jlitri (Oct 13, 2015)

Ver el archivo adjunto tamaÃ±o real serigrafia.rar
la anterior son las pistas a tamaño real y esta son de la serigrafia



Fogonazo dijo:


> Se  ve bien.
> 
> Si lo pasas a archivo .PDF no hace falta comprimirlo.






jeje,pa eso ay que saber como se hace,jeje

voy a prepara el listado de componentes



Ver el archivo adjunto componentes 121.rar

lista de componentes,si veis que falta o teneis alguna duda-consulta,por aki estare


----------



## ofitek (Ene 28, 2016)

Se me averió un canal (Un SK-121). ¿Sería posible que alguien me facilitara el esquema para poder arreglarlo?


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 28, 2016)

ofitek dijo:


> Se me averió un canal (Un SK-121). ¿Sería posible que alguien me facilitara el esquema para poder arreglarlo?



Deja fotos del amplificador, y si es posible como mas arriba estaban dejando apartes de este amplificador, metan toda la información en un solo archivo .pdf


----------



## jlitri (Ene 30, 2016)

Ver el archivo adjunto File0003.PDF
no se si se va a ver


----------



## ofitek (Ene 31, 2016)

Esa es la lista de componentes. Esa la tengo. Lo que necesito es el esquema. Gracias


----------



## jlitri (Ene 31, 2016)

Ver el archivo adjunto File0004.PDF

a ver si es este


----------



## TONICUTIS (Mar 31, 2018)

Re-resucito el tema para decir que yo hice este amplificador, primero comprado en kit y después fusilado exacto (creo que el primero me lo hice allá por el año 1977 cuando tenía 16 años) y puedo decir que tiene un sonido muy bueno, emparejado con unos bafles con altavoces Roselson daba una potencia y un sonido excepcionales o al menos ese es el recuerdo que tengo. Si se hace a partir de montaje propio (sin comprar el kit) puede salir por unos 15 euros aproximadamente, todo depende el precio o disponibilidad de los radiadores para los 2N3055 que puede ser el componente más caro, no obstante se pueden sacar de los radiadores de los procesadores aunque modificando algo la placa base para que quepan. No hacen falta instrumentos especiales para ajustarlo, solo poner algún tema de música conocido y retocar la ajustable hasta que suene bien. Los circuitos híbridos STK no suenan mejor, tienen una tasa de distorsión mayor y creo que ya están desapareciendo sustituidos por integrados más eficaces. Así que animo a montarlo sin duda ya que se obtendrá una magnifica etapa de potencia por muy poco dinero. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2018)

Les dejo el diagrama que no es otro que le Fapesa de 40 Watts con protección completa , ya que había tres posibilidades , sin protección , con media protección en la plaqueta y la otra media en la fuente regulada , y éste.


----------



## AlbertoElGrande (Dic 15, 2019)

Quiero montar este circuito y revisando los componentes que lo integran tengo una duda: el condensador C11, que es de 2200uF no sé de que voltaje es. Podría ponerle de 50V, 63V, o quizas de 80V, o 100V en un caso extremo. ¿Qué aconsejan ustedes?

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2019)

AlbertoElGrande dijo:


> Quiero montar este circuito y revisando los componentes que lo integran tengo una duda: el condensador C11, que es de 2200uF no sé de que voltaje es. Podría ponerle de 50V, 63V, o quizas de 80V, o 100V en un caso extremo. ¿Qué aconsejan ustedes?
> 
> Saludos cordiales.


*C11* es como para soportar la tensión de alimentación.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 15, 2019)

Y mejoraría los graves ponerlo de 3300 uF o mejor 4700 uF, cómo máximo.


----------



## AlbertoElGrande (Dic 15, 2019)

Bien.


¿ Pero qué voltaje. ?



Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2019)

AlbertoElGrande dijo:


> Bien.
> 
> 
> ¿ Pero qué voltaje. ?
> ...


¿ Estas leyendo ?


Fogonazo dijo:


> *C11* es como para soportar la tensión de alimentación.


----------



## AlbertoElGrande (Dic 15, 2019)

Sí, lo he leído. Ha sido un error en la respuesta que he tenido. 
Gracias a los dos por las respuestas. Lo pondré de 3300uF-80V; creo que lo soportará. El otro problema es el tamaño; que espero de encaje...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2019)

AlbertoElGrande dijo:


> Sí, lo he leído. Ha sido un error en la respuesta que he tenido.
> Gracias a los dos por las respuestas. Lo pondré de 3300uF-80V; creo que lo soportará. El otro problema es el tamaño; que espero de encaje...
> 
> Saludos cordiales.



Ese amplificador trabajaba a 60V, con que el capacitor sea de 60/63V estará bien.

No esperes encontrar una gran diferencia entre colocar un capacitor de *2200 µF* u otro de *3300 µF* existe una diferencia en la respuesta a frecuencia, pero está fuera del rango de audición del _"Homo sapiens"_, incluso trabajando a *4Ω*


----------



## antoito (Dic 15, 2019)

Yo monté el Sales de 40W y recuerdo que no tenía casi agudos, no me gustó nada, preferí el Carkit de 40w.


----------



## AlbertoElGrande (Dic 15, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ese amplificador trabajaba a 60V, con que el capacitor sea de 60/63V estará bien.
> 
> No esperes encontrar una gran diferencia entre colocar un capacitor de *2200 µF* u otro de *3300 µF* existe una diferencia en la respuesta a frecuencia, pero está fuera del rango de audición del _"Homo sapiens"_, incluso trabajando a *4Ω*



Gracias Fogo por tu aclaración.



antoito dijo:


> Yo monté el Sales de 40W y recuerdo que no tenía casi agudos, no me gustó nada, preferí el Carkit de 40w.



Lo de montar este circuito era por estar algo entretenido, no por poner en un aparato.
¿Tienes el circuito y lista de componentes? La placa sería mucho pedir...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## antoito (Dic 15, 2019)

AlbertoElGrande dijo:


> Gracias Fogo por tu aclaración.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, fue un encargo de un compañero de trabajo, cuando yo estaba montando mis primeros amplis, allá por los años 80, asesorado y guiado por un perito amigo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 15, 2019)

AlbertoElGrande dijo:


> ¿Tienes el circuito y lista de componentes? La placa sería mucho pedir...


 
Aquí está subido : Transistores de potencia quemados en AMPO de 40+40Wrms.


----------



## AlbertoElGrande (Dic 15, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Aquí está subido : Transistores de potencia quemados en AMPO de 40+40Wrms.



Gracias. Lo leeré en un rato. Guardado en marcadores.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## soilengreen (Feb 29, 2020)

TONICUTIS dijo:


> Re-resucito el tema para decir que yo hice este amplificador, primero comprado en kit y después fusilado exacto (creo que el primero me lo hice allá por el año 1977 cuando tenía 16 años) y puedo decir que tiene un sonido muy bueno, emparejado con unos bafles con altavoces Roselson daba una potencia y un sonido excepcionales o al menos ese es el recuerdo que tengo. Si se hace a partir de montaje propio (sin comprar el kit) puede salir por unos 15 euros aproximadamente, todo depende el precio o disponibilidad de los radiadores para los 2N3055 que puede ser el componente más caro, no obstante se pueden sacar de los radiadores de los procesadores aunque modificando algo la placa base para que quepan. No hacen falta instrumentos especiales para ajustarlo, solo poner algún tema de música conocido y retocar la ajustable hasta que suene bien. Los circuitos híbridos STK no suenan mejor, tienen una tasa de distorsión mayor y creo que ya están desapareciendo sustituidos por integrados más eficaces. Así que animo a montarlo sin duda ya que se obtendrá una magnifica etapa de potencia por muy poco dinero. Saludos


Hola, veo que te pasa como a mi que nos traiciona un poco la memoria, sonar sonaba bien para esa época y para lo que había entonces que no fueran a precios prohibitivos.
Si es por nostalgia, vale, pero montar ese circuito hoy en día, que tiene 50 años como poco. De hecho yo no era muy bueno ni en su época, hay circuitos de los 80 igual de sencillos con fuente simétrica y te evitas el condensador de salida que limita mucho para bajas frecuencias y en especial cuando se usas cajas de menos de 8 ohms, algo bastante habitual hoy en día.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 29, 2020)

soilengreen dijo:


> Hola, veo que te pasa como a mi que nos traiciona un poco la memoria, sonar sonaba bien para esa época y para lo que había entonces que no fueran a precios prohibitivos.
> Si es por nostalgia, vale, pero montar ese circuito hoy en día, que tiene 50 años como poco. De hecho yo no era muy bueno ni en su época, hay circuitos de los 80 igual de sencillos con fuente simétrica y te evitas el condensador de salida que limita mucho para bajas frecuencias y en especial cuando se usas cajas de menos de 8 ohms, algo bastante habitual hoy en día.


Efectivamente ese amplificador tenía una serie de falencias, principalmente distorsión.
Pero a diferencia de lo que pareciera a primera vista la respuesta en bajos NO se ve afectada por la impedancia de carga (Parlante) ya que el propio capacitor de acople y su efecto se encuentran incluidos en la red de realimentación que compensa las posibles caídas


----------

